# Which Heater?



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a tetra whisper 50 watt heater that came with the 10 gallon tank setup I bought a while back and a marineland stealth 50 watt. What would be the best to heat a 10 gallon tank? I'm thinking the marineland stealth, it is nicer looking, smaller, and hey its marineland!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

itwuzhere said:


> I have a tetra whisper 50 watt heater that came with the 10 gallon tank setup I bought a while back and a marineland stealth 50 watt. What would be the best to heat a 10 gallon tank? I'm thinking the marineland stealth, it is nicer looking, smaller, and hey its marineland!


it: I have had three Marineland Stealth Visi-Therm Submersible Aquarium Heaters going for several years now without a problem (two indoor and one outdoor).

You will still need a digital thermometer to adjust the thermostat.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've had a tetra heater cook my fish. That hasn't happened with a stealth yet (knock on wood) even though I have more of them than the whispers. They (the stealths) are supposed to have auto-shutoff. You do need a thermometer to set the temp and check it occasionally.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

what kind of digital thermometer would I need? I have a cheap stick on the glass one, lol, that came with the kit a few years ago.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

itwuzhere said:


> what kind of digital thermometer would I need? I have a cheap stick on the glass one, lol, that came with the kit a few years ago.


*This* is the closest that I can find to the ones which I have although mine were less expensive.

You should be able to find one for like $5 at your local PetCo or PetSmart.

TR


----------

